# Remove solder from track?



## dspender (Nov 29, 2009)

I would like to salvage some HO track from a layout I am dismantling. I plan to remove the feeder lines from the sides of the track. Any suggestions how to clean on the solder from the sides of the track?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

solder sucker or solder removal wire/braid


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Anton,

Neat braid stuff ... hadn't seen that before.

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

old and tried low tech solution 

i would invest in the Vacuum Desoldering Tool though. actually i need to get one, OP thanks for reminding, LOL


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It definitely works. Also called Solder Wick; any Radio Shack or electronics supply store will have it. I find it works best if you immobilize the part you are working on, place the braid's end against the solder, and your soldering iron against the braid. As it fills with solder, inch feed a new area of braid into the battle. It gets hot, so leave adequate space between the work and the fingertips.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I dremel it off. Stone, or tugnsten bit.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I dremel it off. Stone, or tugnsten bit.


i wouldn't. tried to and it fouls the stone fast and also scores the rail as well.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I often leave it and just reuse the same section in a different area were leads will be attached. I buy used flex track at my LHS for about $1 for a 2 - 3 foot section. At that price I cannot be picky.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

tankist said:


> solder sucker or solder removal wire/braid


Braid works awesome. Bought a ton of used Tortoise switches and cleaned them up like new with it.


----------

